# I have figured something out - PACMAN



## guedo79 (Jul 15, 2003)

I've read these forums for about a year now. I've seen two men fight back and forth, call each other names, and make silly pictures at each other expense. I've watched with tears. I've watched with angst. I've watched and laughed. 

But today I've discovered the dark truth. Today I've discovered what they don't want us to know.  These two men are one and the same.

Man number one we will call 'Clay'.  Number two we will call 'Pkitty'.  I don't know if it is self hatred or simple schizophrenia.  All I know is 'Clay' disappearing and all I want to do is help.


Here are the facts:

Fact 1: 'Pkitty' once had his real face posted to the board in one of 'Clay's' taunting. He then asked that the picture be taken down. Why would he do this if he had nothing to hide? Has anyone seen a real picture of 'Clay'?

Fact 2: I once bought a dice roller from 'Clay' and he shipped it to me. It arrived very fast, too fast. If he lived in the south as he claimed how did the package get here so fast? Maybe 'Pkitty' send it since he lives only 3 hours away in Mass.

Fact 3: 'Clay' once asked if anyone would like to stay at his house on the way to gencon. no one replied..... Or a mod didn't let people reply, because he was afraid that someone would find out he doesn't live where he says he did. Who has that power? Pkitty!

Fact 4: 'Clay' claims to know the winners of the ennies. Who has such power? Maybe a mod? Who's a mod? Pkitty!

Fact 5: 'Pkitty' is going to gencon. 'Clay' is not. Why wouldn't they both be there if they aren't the same person!

Are there any others that have found evidence that 'Pkitty' and 'Clay' are not who they claim to be?

Are their people willing to bare the brand of truth?  Are their people willing to believe in PACMAN (Pkitty And Clay are one Man And won't admit Nothing).


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (OT, Silly) I have figured something out - PACMAN*



			
				guedo79 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Fact 5: 'Pkitty' is going to gencon. 'Clay' is not. Why wouldn't they both be there if they aren't the same person!
> *




 ha ha! i AM going to gencon! so there! ha ha! and just for good measure- ha ha!


----------



## guedo79 (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: (OT, Silly) I have figured something out - PACMAN*



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ha ha! i AM going to gencon! so there! ha ha! and just for good measure- ha ha! *




Does this sound like a sane man? He thinks he's going to gencon.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (OT, Silly) I have figured something out - PACMAN*



			
				guedo79 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Fact 4: 'Clay' claims to know the winners of the ennies. Who has such power? Maybe a mod? Who's a mod? Pkitty!
> *




The mods don't have this power, but Clay does know.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: (OT, Silly) I have figured something out - PACMAN*



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ha ha! i AM going to gencon! so there! ha ha!*




Which days will you be wearing your Pkitty badge and which days will you wear your Clay badge?


----------



## Umbran (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: (OT, Silly) I have figured something out - PACMAN*



			
				Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Which days will you be wearing your Pkitty badge and which days will you wear your Clay badge? *




You realize, of course, that now if they are two people they'll have to find each other and occasionally _switch badges_...

Or, maybe P-cat will make Alsih2o wear a pointy red gnome hat for the con?


----------



## Blasphemonkey (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (OT, Silly) I have figured something out - PACMAN*



			
				guedo79 said:
			
		

> *Are their people willing to bare the brand of truth?  Are their people willing to believe in PACMAN (Pkitty And Clay are one Man And won't admit Nothing). *




Double negative alert! If they (he) "won't admit nothing," that means that they will admit something.


----------



## guedo79 (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: (OT, Silly) I have figured something out - PACMAN*

I'll never let the english language stand in my way!


----------



## Henry (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (OT, Silly) I have figured something out - PACMAN*



			
				guedo79 said:
			
		

> *Why would he do this if he had nothing to hide? Has anyone seen a real picture of 'Clay'?
> *




Aye, that I have. Long-haired, piratey-looking boyo he was, too.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: (OT, Silly) I have figured something out - PACMAN*



			
				guedo79 said:
			
		

> *I'll never let the english language stand in my way! *




You never do, no matter how much you butcher it.


----------



## guedo79 (Jul 15, 2003)

Fact #6: This post has been moved into meta. Where not many people will see it. Who has the power to silence me? A mod! and who is a mod? 'Pkitty'!

Now I know I'm on to something.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: (OT, Silly) I have figured something out - PACMAN*



			
				Henry said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Aye, that I have. Long-haired, piratey-looking boyo he was, too.
> 
> *




No longer; I cut it.


----------



## guedo79 (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: (OT, Silly) I have figured something out - PACMAN*



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> *No longer; I cut it. *




Fact #7: 'Pkitty" admited to being clay!

Originally posted by guedo79:

Why would he do this if he had nothing to hide? Has anyone seen a real picture of 'Clay'?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Originally posted by Henry:

Aye, that I have. Long-haired, piratey-looking boyo he was, too.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There for if 'Pkitty' cut that long hair then he must be 'Clay'!


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: (OT, Silly) I have figured something out - PACMAN*



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No longer; I cut it. *


----------



## guedo79 (Jul 15, 2003)

Ah ha! So 'Clay' posts a picture. But who is it? It has short hair. So we are led to beleave it is 'Pkitty' since 'Pkitty' told us he cut his hair. But 'Clay' posted it. Where did 'Clay' get a picture of 'Pkitty'?  Ofcourse if 'Pkitty' and 'Clay' are the same person they would in fact easy have pictures of himself. Lets call this new person 'PClay'.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 18, 2003)

*Kills the Troll*


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jul 23, 2003)

And in the photo, you can see Pkitty's (Clay's?) head go back...
and to the left...
back... and to the left.

I love a good (bad) conspiracy theory.

Demiurge out.


----------



## guedo79 (Jul 23, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> **Kills the Troll* *




Aww. I'm no Troll. I'm no BVB.  There is no way to beleave this is real......I mean, Troll? Can't you see the light?  Can't you see how NATURE'S HARMONIC SIMULTANEOUS 4-DAY TIME CUBE tells us that 'Pkitty' and 'Clay' are one person?


----------

